# Align



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Just FYI, I have chronic constipation--long story but last week my GI doctor put me on Align probiotic. It is for IBS C & D. Might be worth a try and can't hurt anything. So far I can't tell much but it's only been a week. Dr said there has been actual testing on this particular strain and shown to be beneficial for constipation, diarrhea and bloating.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck, Tiss! hope it helps..


----------

